# Where to find Salomon Boots in BC lower mainland



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

i believe mad dog's carries salomon


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2010)

Chanel Handbags


----------



## Jim (Jan 27, 2010)

Legallyillegal, thanks for the tip.. I called them and they said they don't carry any of Salomons snowboard lineup. Thanks for the tip though


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

theyre run by monkeys i wouldn't believe that for a second


----------



## Jim (Jan 27, 2010)

Ahh so you're saying I'd better go check in person... I spoke with someone on the phone, I forget which company it was now, to ask if they carried Salomon boots, and she said what brand? Dalomon?? ... Even if they don't have the Salomon boots, I assume they carry their skis (they were listed as a dealer on the Salomon website). Assuming she misheard me, working at a ski store, she should be able to make the jump from Dalomon to Salomon I would think.


----------



## Jim (Jan 27, 2010)

legallyillegal said:


> theyre run by monkeys i wouldn't believe that for a second


I called again today and they said this time that yes they do carry them... When I got there I found out they have a few of the boots left over, only 1 mens boot, and no boards.

The girl there was helpful though.

Thanks.


----------



## mijinkal (Jan 9, 2009)

Call Pacific Boarder, The Boardroom, Sport Check and Sport Mart. Mad dogs in Langley is now Levy's Source for Sports. 
Why are you looking for just Salomon? You can always buy online.


----------



## Jim (Jan 27, 2010)

mijinkal said:


> Call Pacific Boarder, The Boardroom, Sport Check and Sport Mart. Mad dogs in Langley is now Levy's Source for Sports.
> Why are you looking for just Salomon? You can always buy online.


Hey thanks for the reply. I've been to Sport Mart and Sport Check. The boardroom doesn't mention Salomon on their site, but I could check with Pacific Boarder, thanks  Also Levy's said they don't have any snowboard stuff I think.

I'm looking at Salomon because my friends dad can hook me up with a deal, I just wanted to try the boots on in person before ordering any... 

Thanks again.


----------



## mijinkal (Jan 9, 2009)

you can also try Fluid that's in the Willowbrook mall


----------



## Jim (Jan 27, 2010)

Checked them out, they didn't seem to have any... They had a board I like though, atomic alibi, looks good... Thanks again.


----------



## RIDErjon (Oct 22, 2008)

Pacific boarder does have a few pairs of solomon boots


----------



## Jim (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks, I'll check it out.


----------

